# perl5-5.16.3_24 conflicts with perl5.16-5.16.3_24



## mariourk (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi,

I'm running into trouble, while trying to update several packages. There seem to be two conflicting Perl5 packages. But I have no idea why, or how to set things straight.

When trying to update ffmpeg with portmaster(8), I get this error after it's done compiling multimedia/libvpx, one of the dependencies.


```
===>  Cleaning for libvpx-1.4.0.488
===>  License BSD3CLAUSE accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for libvpx-1.4.0.488
===>   libvpx-1.4.0.488 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by libvpx-1.4.0.488 for building
===>  Extracting for libvpx-1.4.0.488
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for webmproject-libvpx-v1.4.0-488-ge67d45d_GH0.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for libvpx-1.4.0.488
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for libvpx-1.4.0.488
===>   libvpx-1.4.0.488 depends on executable: yasm - found
===>   libvpx-1.4.0.488 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   libvpx-1.4.0.488 depends on package: perl5>=5.16<5.17 - not found
===>  Installing for perl5-5.16.3_24
===>  Checking if perl5 already installed
===>   Registering installation for perl5-5.16.3_24 as automatic
Installing perl5-5.16.3_24...
pkg-static: perl5-5.16.3_24 conflicts with perl5.16-5.16.3_24 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/share/licenses/perl5-5.16.3_24/catalog.mk
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.16
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.16
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/libvpx
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/libvpx

===>>> make build failed for multimedia/libvpx
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for libvpx-1.4.0 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for ffmpeg-2.7.1_1,1 failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> multimedia/ffmpeg multimedia/libvpx security/gnutls dns/libidn security/ca_root_nss security/libtasn1
```

Can someone explain what's going wrong here? And how to fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 7, 2015)

Did you read the following entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING?

`% less -p20150914 /usr/ports/UPDATING`


----------



## mariourk (Oct 7, 2015)

No, somehow I missed that. But you pointed me straight to the solution. After upgrading Perl to 5.20, everything compiled perfectly.

Thanks!


----------

